# Do some women like fat guys?



## fattyjiggly (May 2, 2009)

Im a bit new to dimensions, i didnt know places like this existed.
So are there women that get turned on by fat guys?
Because im fat, so this would really help me alot


----------



## bexy (May 2, 2009)

Indeed there are, lots, in fact at Dims there is a whole board dedicated to big men and those who find them attractive.

BHM/FFA Board


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (May 2, 2009)

My soon to be husband is bigger than I am so YES!


----------



## charlieversion2 (May 2, 2009)

Welcome to the Boards


----------



## StarMoon (May 2, 2009)

Do some women like fat guys? <- I hope so otherwise this board is as real as the matrix....


----------



## WillSpark (May 2, 2009)

StarMoon said:


> Do some women like fat guys? <- I hope so otherwise this board is as real as the matrix....



Wait, the Matrix isn't real!? Then what have I been training for all my life!? Noo!


----------



## ntwp (May 2, 2009)

fattyjiggly said:


> Im a bit new to dimensions, i didnt know places like this existed.
> So are there women that get turned on by fat guys?
> Because im fat, so this would really help me alot



um... Yes! You've come to the right place.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 3, 2009)

bexy said:


> Indeed there are, lots, in fact at Dims there is a whole board dedicated to big men and those who find them attractive.
> 
> BHM/FFA Board



*ya what the smart and beautiful Ms. Bexy said.....and I am one of those women *


----------



## escapist (May 3, 2009)

bexy said:


> Indeed there are, lots, in fact at Dims there is a whole board dedicated to big men and those who find them attractive.
> 
> BHM/FFA Board



I hope she is just lying so I can go back to feeling insecure and self-conscious about myself, my size, my looks, and every other aspect of me. 

lol ok all joking aside, yeah the FFA's here are great, I met plenty in real life before I found the board. I just clued in to hearing women who thought I looked "Healthy" or felt "safe" ok once I even had this tiny little woman slap my ass with both hands on each as cheek as I left her house and go "Mmmmm you a big man!" lol (its really funny when you see how small she was next to me).


----------



## MasterShake (May 3, 2009)

escapist said:


> I even had this tiny little woman slap my ass with both hands on each as cheek as I left her house and go "Mmmmm you a big man!" lol (its really funny when you see how small she was next to me).


This thread is useless without phone numbers!


----------



## kinkykitten (May 3, 2009)

*raises hand* HERE! lol

You'e come to the right place! lol Welcome


----------



## Cors (May 3, 2009)

Don't worry, there are so many wonderful FFAs here that I sometimes wish I am a fat guy!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 3, 2009)

Don't worry....plenty of women here that would do ya...


----------



## escapist (May 3, 2009)

Cors said:


> Don't worry, there are so many wonderful FFAs here that I sometimes wish I am a fat guy!



You know I wonder if I put you all in a room and played steam roller how many of you would be suctioned in and stick to my belly


----------



## Melian (May 4, 2009)

escapist said:


> You know I wonder if I put you all in a room and played steam roller how many of you would be suctioned in and stick to my belly




INAPPROPRIATE.

New guy is probably scared away, now


----------



## escapist (May 4, 2009)

Melian said:


> INAPPROPRIATE.
> 
> New guy is probably scared away, now



Muahahahah More For me


----------



## WillSpark (May 4, 2009)

Hey, I've got some kind of dibs here. I don't know what kind, but some kind!


----------



## cammy (May 4, 2009)

fattyjiggly said:


> So are there women that get turned on by fat guys?



Ah...no, absolutely not.


----------



## Fangs (May 13, 2009)

escapist said:


> Muahahahah More For me



Hahahaha!

As hilarious as this is, the new guy has definitely been scared off. :doh:


----------



## CharDonnay (May 13, 2009)

When I saw the thread I just had to say...........................YES!!! As a big girl I to wanna have something to hold on to!!!!!!!!!!!:eat2:


----------



## HB1 (May 13, 2009)

We're right here, Fattyjiggly (cool name btw)! Come in, look around, stay a while...


----------



## Lady Bella UK (May 17, 2009)

The answer to your question is a 100% absolute yes 

Bella xXx


----------



## docilej (May 21, 2009)

http://www.express.co.uk/posts/view/102458/Why-I-love-larger-men-

...or as she calls them "the outsized male (OM)".


----------



## chaoticfate13 (May 21, 2009)

haha now any ladies near chicago?


----------



## fattyjiggly (May 25, 2009)

Thank u all. that really helps


----------



## howitzerbelly (May 27, 2009)

Woman love big sexy fat guy's!!


----------



## craigisnutter (May 28, 2009)

I've yet to ever meet 1, but this board is proof of their existance!


----------



## ToniTails (May 28, 2009)

She likes 'em and who can blame her??? huh? kevin is a hottie!


----------



## blackcaesarbhm (Dec 2, 2009)

there are women that loves and adore bhms... Especially in states like Texas, Georgia, Florida, Michigan and Ohio..


----------



## OneHauteMama (Dec 2, 2009)

Lets not forget us East Coast women who LOOOOOVE fat boys!!!


----------



## Tracii (Dec 2, 2009)

Well I for one being from the not so deep south adore big sexy guys.I vote yes!!


----------



## SanDiega (Dec 2, 2009)

left coast women dig fat guys too!


----------



## Discodave (Dec 3, 2009)

Need more folk from scotland haha, all the FFA seem to be elsewhere. I must double my search efforts.


----------



## steely (Dec 3, 2009)

Yes..........


----------



## escapist (Dec 6, 2009)

While we are calling out locations of FFA's, I gotta say I've had shocking amounts of FFA encounters in Vegas....I do however recommend staying away from the stripper ones...I just haven't found any sane ones yet lol  they are fun to party with though (I'm so tempted to submit Video Footage of one trying to grind on my belly LOL!). I will NEVER forget the first time in Vegas an FFA let on to it, she was a tiny little thing who was introduced to me by her friends cause they knew she LOVED big guys but I didn't really buy it until I was leaving and she grabbed my ass with both hands as I was walking out the door and gave me "UmmmmMMfffff!"...I was so shocked  , Mr. Cool left the building, and I was just stunned into a retardly happy silence lol. :happy: :blush:


----------



## blackcaesarbhm (Dec 6, 2009)

there plenty of females in carribean that loves us big guys as well...


----------



## Wanderer (Dec 6, 2009)

blackcaesarbhm said:


> there are women that loves and adore bhms... Especially in states like Texas, Georgia, Florida, Michigan and Ohio..



Heh... problem is, Texas is so big I have a hard time finding them!


----------



## MrIgor (Dec 6, 2009)

escapist said:


> While we are calling out locations of FFA's, I gotta say I've had shocking amounts of FFA encounters in Vegas....I do however recommend staying away from the stripper ones...I just haven't found any sane ones yet lol  they are fun to party with though (I'm so tempted to submit Video Footage of one trying to grind on my belly LOL!). I will NEVER forget the first time in Vegas an FFA let on to it, she was a tiny little thing who was introduced to me by her friends cause they knew she LOVED big guys but I didn't really buy it until I was leaving and she grabbed my ass with both hands as I was walking out the door and gave me "UmmmmMMfffff!"...I was so shocked  , Mr. Cool left the building, and I was just stunned into a retardly happy silence lol. :happy: :blush:



You are my hero. :bow:


----------



## escapist (Dec 7, 2009)

MrIgor said:


> You are my hero. :bow:



Ha-ha-hah, thanks. I'm not sure if its me, the location, or both; crazy stuff just happens here. I have tendency to switch off that part of my brain that keeps me out of events that seem like they should be part of some insanely hilarious movie staring people with messy hair, dry humor, and who can deliver every line with pure wit and just plain Awesomeness....case in point its 5am, what am I even doing up?


----------



## ssbwjedisweetheart (Dec 14, 2009)

fattyjiggly said:


> Im a bit new to dimensions, i didnt know places like this existed.
> So are there women that get turned on by fat guys?
> Because im fat, so this would really help me alot



Yep! Right here and am so glad I found my guy. Love you BB:wubu:


----------



## extra_fat_guy (Dec 14, 2009)

Doesn't seem like there are very many in Oklahoma. Tried Texas and that didn't work out so well. I want to go to Vegas so badly right now.


----------



## escapist (Dec 15, 2009)

lol Oh man what did I start lol!


----------

